# Timor



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is my last work, my Timor w.w.w. with refreshed dial, hands and movement.

Hope you'll enjoy it.

Cheers, Aldo.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Very nice! Do you have an image of the original state?


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

very nice looking watch, are they rare?

Bill


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

odklizec said:


> Very nice! Do you have an image of the original state?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is how i bought it.


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

bill said:


> very nice looking watch, are they rare?
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


Not too rare but difficult to find in very good conditions.

IMHO.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you guys .


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like that.

Is it chrome on brass or all st. steel?


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Griff said:


> I like that.
> 
> Is it chrome on brass or all st. steel?
> 
> ...


Stainless steel, bead blasted.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Great timing this post......I went to an auction (well actually talked into going buy the wingCo) mostly toys and collectors stuff.ie, airfix models, tinplate trains, teddy bears etc, but there was a small section of military bits and bobs...and I bought Bobs watch LOL...a nice looking although slighty dirty Timor 15 jewel 4 adjustments calibre 6060 military watch, exactly like yours Aldo, I actually bid for another watch, an Buren military watch as well but lost that.

Amazing thing is this watch had been keeping perfect time since Tuesday when I bought it (well actually lost 12secs in 4 days).

Would look nice cleaned up though, or maybe even left as it is.....sort of got its "earned" pattener of age.

In two minds now if I should get it cleaned/restored or leave alone, I am very tempted to just leave it alone, poor old thing.

Best regards David

BTW....Aldo, looks like you have done a great job there, very nice indeed.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Quick addition to my reply, I noticed yours has removable bars, are these standard on yours or has it been modified? Mine has fixed bars.

And what can I clean the face with, without destroying it?

Best regards David


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Quick addition to my reply, I noticed yours has removable bars, are these standard on yours or has it been modified? Mine has fixed bars.
> 
> And what can I clean the face with, without destroying it?
> 
> ...


Hi David, fixed bars are correct.

On my Timor they have been taken off bt i put them again.

I had the case re-bead blasted and dial /hands cleaned and re-lumed with new aged Luminova compound.

Movement overhauled and a new pigskin strap fitted.

I didn't like the previous lume, badly spreded on dial, neither the scratches and dents on case, it was too much injured to be worn.

If you wish to make the job by yourself,to clean the case it would be better remove movement, then washing the case with soap and an old toohbrush.

Dry it very carefully .

The dial is a bit delicate and you must remove hands before.

Are you ready for this job ? Have you the correct tools ?

If not, i suggest you to leave the watch in original conditions or get it to a watchmaker.

Cheers, Aldo.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Aldo,

I have already removed the movement without problem and cleaned the case thoroughly, I found like my other S/S brushed/matt bodies a good use of a fibreglass pencil works wonders, makes the case come up like new (obviously will not remove dents and nicks!) and now the outside looks great, its just the dial I would like to rejuvinate, I assume from your post you sent your away for work, I had asked in here before (for my wifes 1958 Omega we found in a charity shop) if anyone knew of a good tame watch maker restorer in the Essex area but have had no replies, so it looks like for now I am on my own! I am not going to risk doing it myself if I don't know what I'm doing though, the watch deserves more than that!









I can't post pictures at the moment as my server will not provide space, but would like to.

Best regards David


----------

